# Belgium, Beer and Bikes



## CptSydor (Sep 20, 2007)

I've thrown around the idea of heading to Belgium around Christmas time to watch some UCI CX World Cups along with sampling some beer.

UCI World Cup NAMUR - 22.12.13

UCI World Cup HEUSDEN-ZOLDER - 26.12.13

While that would be really fun, if I could bring my bike and maybe try a race in Belgium around that time, that would be even better. 

I am however having a hard time finding any information (thought it might not be posted yet) about local races that are open to all citizens during that time in December (Dec 20th - 31st)

Anyone out there with knowledge of the local CX races think it would be possible to see those races and potentially enter one myself. 

Just to be clear, I am not trying to race the world cups, but rather local races that might be near by and easy to participate in while also seeing the world cups.


----------



## IPPE66 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi,
I hope this can help

Kalender Veldrijden

This website isn't up to date yet, but most of the races are around the same date.
For the open races you can enter the same day with a day licence.
To check the calender,click on te button "kalender veldrijden". 
On the bottom of the page you find the differend organisations, just click on the names.
Only available in Dutch or French.

Grtz,


----------

